# How to forward ports in Huawei Wa1003a series ADSL router?



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi,

As part of the new dataone connection, BSNL has given me type-II modem (type-I not available), Huawei WA1003A series wireless router. I searched www.portforward.com and other sites but could not find procedure to forward ports to accept incoming connections from utorrent. I am using port number 16881. Can anyone guide me as to how to do this on my specific router model?

Thanks.


----------



## yrana2002 (Jul 1, 2006)

I dont know if i'm accurate, but my wisdom  tells me that configuring your *Huawei* model is very much similar to configuring other Huawei models.

Follow these steps: 
1. Type 192.168.1.1 in your browser.
2. Type *admin* in user and pass fields
2. Now follow the rest of the procedure given for other Huawei models.

If you still cant understand, i suggest you look at this tutorial:
Configuring Routers

*Savvy*


----------



## JGuru (Jul 1, 2006)

Dude, the IP address you gave @Yrana2002, is for Tata Indicom broadband(VSNL) 
 and not BSNL!!! @Digitized call you customer support and ask for the IP address
 to configure the router.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 1, 2006)

hey don't call bsl they'll bash u.
1. Type 192.168.1.1 in your browser.
2. Type admin in user and pass fields
3. to advanced>custom port forwarding
4. select user
5. click add
6. now add ur lan ip addres 192.168.1.100 & port no u use
7. cick apply
8. tools>system commands>save all


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 1, 2006)

192.168.1.1 is ideally your DHCP server and most often your router's address. It is same for all ISPs be it BSNL or Tata Indicom ...
@ Digitized, Have a look at this page too ..


----------



## instinct (Sep 26, 2006)

Here's how I do my custom port forwardings in WA1003A: 

 1. Login to your router's configuration 
 2. Advanced -> Port Forwarding 
 3. User -> New 
 4. 
 a. Rule Name: Name of the application for which you are trying to port forward 
 b. Protocol: TCP / UDP / Both (according to your need) 
 c. Port Start: The port you need to forward 
 d. Port End: The port you need to forward 
 e. Port Map: The port you need to forward 
 5. Apply 
 6. Advanced -> Port Forwarding 
 7. User -> Select the Rule Name 
 8. Add 
 9. Tools -> System Commands 
 10. Save All 
 11. Restart 

That's it. You are done. 
I had to port forward 6346 for my peer-to-peer client Shareaza. I took the tests they had recommended to take to check if I've successfully port fowarded & it worked. I suppose the tests should work for you as well since it's the port which matters & not the application.


----------



## dljunkie (Jan 5, 2007)

hey guys i tried wat u said but after i click on "port forwarding" in advanced, it says that i must specify atleast one ip address in the LAN clients page.............wat the hell does that mean???? also is it necessary to set up a static ip???


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 5, 2007)

JGuru said:
			
		

> Dude, the IP address you gave @Yrana2002, is for Tata Indicom broadband(VSNL)
> and not BSNL!!! @Digitized call you customer support and ask for the IP address
> to configure the router.



how can this be possible most of routers by default use 192.168.1.1 as there default Gateway address ....as far i know all  Huawei models hav this configuration .............!!!!

------------------------------------------------
If DHCP server service is enabled ....router can provide different LAN IP but then also default gateway IP can be used to acess Gateway .


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 6, 2007)

dljunkie said:
			
		

> hey guys i tried wat u said but after i click on "port forwarding" in advanced, it says that i must specify atleast one ip address in the LAN clients page.............wat the hell does that mean???? also is it necessary to set up a static ip???


go the lan setup page & enter 192.168.1.2 in it as ur lan client


----------



## dljunkie (Jan 6, 2007)

yes i tried that too but after step 8, it says "*ERROR: Error found on page*" and does nothing.....


----------

